# flat screen tv's



## jeffinnj (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone installed a flat screen tv in a travel trailer?. I have a 2006 Springdale 29 foot TT and want to put a flat screen TV in it. Is one brand more durable than another? My concern is how well it will travel. If I mount it to a wall will it affect the plasma screen as it bounces down the highway? The 17" TV I have now (regular tube type) is too small and the flat screen would take up less space and give me a larger view. Us old guys need everything as big as we can get.
 Any input would be greatly appreciated. I intend to get one after Christmas when the sales are on.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 3, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's

Well, welcome to the forum.  I bought a flat screen, 20inch Sylvania for my motorhome.  Use to carry an RCA 19inch  regular tv.  I did not mount the flat screen, just lay it on the couch and set it up after I get to my destination each day.  I have a shelf I put it on while wintering, so works out just great.  Weight difference is unbelievable.  Maybe you don't want to mount it on the way, and just waite til you stop.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 3, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's

A lot of our new trailers are coming with flat screens, usually up to 27" mounted on the pedestal.  In our Stream Lites, they are mounting 20" flat screens on inside walls and they have a second hook up outside under the awning.  You just move the TV if you want. 

I mounted, in my Fifth Wheel, a 15" on the wall across from the bed above the window and leave it there.  I did anchor it to wall studs and have had no trouble.


----------



## hertig (Dec 4, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's

I'm not sure Plasma and RVs will get along well.  I've been told that Plasma cells are orientation sensitive, so if you lay one on its side, it 'destroys' the unit.  Not sure how bouncing would affect the cells.  I think I'd go with LCD screens.


----------



## jeffinnj (Dec 4, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's

thanks for your input. was your flat screen a plasma or LCD?


----------



## jeffinnj (Dec 4, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's

Thanks for the info, are the flat screens plasma or LCD? The next post seems to indicate LCD's are more durable. This is what I'm  trying to find out. I would really like to mount my flat screen, I'm able to fab a monut that would let the TV ride in a horizontal position and transition to a vertical when parked.


----------



## jeffinnj (Dec 4, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's

Great point. Let's find out. I've put the question out there, does anyone KNOW the answer? All and any input is welcome!!


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 5, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's

Mine was a LCD.  Can't afford those high tech plasma units.  I just laid it on the bed and put pillows around it so it didn't get bounced around a whole lot.  I've heard the plasma type are a little touchy.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 5, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's



The name 'plasma' comes from the fact that there are 'electrodes' (made out of metal) in a vacumn somewhat like in a vacumn tube or the neck of a CRT (TV tube) that make up the picture elements. Think of the picture elements as each being a tiny fluorescent lamp. They are much more 'mechanical' and therefore more suitable for home use. That's not to say they haven't been put in MHs, but most MHs that can afford a 'plasma' TV are built like a house anyway. 

An LCD, on the other hand, is basically layers of glass with the picture elements etched onto the surface and with a 'liquid' squeezed in between. There's really not that much that can get 'misaligned' from the driving in a MH. Also, the weight is way down, because there is much less metal in the construction of it. 

A 'flat screen TV' could be either 'plasma' or 'LCD'. When you buy it, you'll know which one by the price at least! 

Plasma TVs are way on their way out. The only reason 'plasma' got a foothold is that the LCD technology was VERY difficult to advance to the sizes needed for TV, and it is sensitive to production volumn. Now that we've settled on HD formats for the future, you're seeing the LCD come into the 'picture' big time.


----------



## JimE (Dec 5, 2006)

RE: flat screen tv's

I installed a 20" LCD in my 93 Winnebago Brave.  I cut a blank to fill the opening where the little 13 incher used to be and mounted the bracket to that.  I leave it up when I travel but stuff a roll of egg crate style foam behind it when I drive to keep it from bouncing around. I have to tighten the mounting bracket every once in a while if I travel on rough roads like I do during deer season.  Its been up for about a year now and still works great.  A little known hint: I bought it at Costco, as they personally warranty televisions and many other items for full replacement without having to buy one of those extra warrantys, and they do it no questions asked...kinda like a craftsman wrench at Sears.


----------



## jeffinnj (Dec 6, 2006)

RE: flat screen tv's

Thanks to everyone for the very informative input. I'll be getting an LCD tv right after the holidays. Can't wait to get the project started. Have a happy holiday and happy RVing.


----------



## s.harrington (Dec 7, 2006)

Re: flat screen tv's

Don't know if plazmas travel well but LCDs are just fine on the road.  Mine even fell off the wall once and survived.  Though I don't recomend dropping them like that.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2007)

RE: flat screen tv's



> jeffinnj - 12/3/2006  3:28 PM
> 
> Has anyone installed a flat screen tv in a travel trailer?. I have a 2006 Springdale 29 foot TT and want to put a flat screen TV in it.



Hello! I put a Toshiba 20" LCD in the entertainment center of our Springdale 27. Throw a pillow behind the TV and one in front of it...pull in the slide and all has been well! I have not "hard mounted" the TV

The 20" fit my budget but I would suggest a bigger one if possible.


----------

